

Forbes: The Race to Exploit Social Media - scottmagdalein
http://blog.choosewise.ly/the-race-to-exploit-social-media

======
rblion
I feel the same way. There is something strange about what is really going on
inside the fortress of FB. Social space is ripe for innovation and for
compassion. Depraved ideologies scare sane people away...

~~~
scottmagdalein
Glad I'm not the only one that's nervous.

